# Leaking Window--HELP!



## davo420 (Feb 9, 2006)

Noticed that the board on my window trim was starting to warp.

Ripped it all out this morning, and found this..



























It is over on the right side. The only thing I can think of is that the bottom of the window is cracked (where the drain is) and it is leaking through to the frame. I can't get into that area.

Any suggestions??

TIA


----------



## DaveH (Jun 5, 2006)

It appears as though it's leaking all the way across and it just so happens that the right side is the low point. Your windows are leaking from the outside. Are they caulked properly around the exterior. Also do you have a gasket at the bottom to prevent water from rolling in? I would check other windows in your house as well, because this might not be isolated. The drain in the bottom of the window...Where does it go? I'm not familiar with this type of drainage. This is probably a good part of the problem as well...Do some online research on these windows, what brand they are and if others have had problems with them.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That hole in the bottom sill is not something I have seen before....
It looks like a weep hole, but that just doesn't make sense in that location.

My thoughts:
We have replaced alot of rotted windows because people leave them open in the summer with sashes up and only screens down. Rain storms come and the water pools up on that bottom of the sill. That picture looks like the water has come in over time.....and seeped through that hole(s) in the bottom of the window sill. Thus...more moisture damage near the hole(s) esp...on that right side - where the hole is.

You should obviously get that window out and check the extent of wooden frame damage. Check the wall areas below the window as well. There is no telling where else that water has been migrating. Hopefully what you see is the extent of it.

Do your repairs and get a new window for that opening. Make sure that if you put in your new window to do it properly and to use proper sealants in the installation process.

And as DAVEH wrote: Check the condition of all your other windows too!


----------



## davo420 (Feb 9, 2006)

Stopped raining today so I could take off some siding outside.

Found this...





































There was no flange on the window..

It looks like it has been getting in from the top of the window, dripping down both sides and pooling on the sill.

I've removed the siding and the material underneath doesn't seem in bad shape.

What's next?? Do I need to take the window out and replaced the sill, or will that wet spot dry up enough?

I'm clueless...please help!


----------



## davo420 (Feb 9, 2006)

Dug deeper.

Marks are from a nail I was poking around with. Seems solid.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Yes,

Doesn't look bad wood frame-wise. I would still remove that window (obviously it is installed wrong) and check everything around and underneath it....especially behind the sheetrock on the interior side.

(Also: Where do those holes on the inside of the window sill go? The ones in your early pics?)

I would say to spray the dark areas on the wood framework with a bleach and water mix and clean it up, so it will kill any mold/ mildew. Let it all dry out.

If that window is in decent shape (Flanges are flat, those holes don't drain anywhere :huh: , and there are no other issues with it) - You may be able to just remove it and then re-install it - but this time you can do it properly. 

Often, we like to install water and ice shield-flashing under the window and wrapped up the sides about 2-3 inches directly over the wood frame sill. That way if any water get's in and pools up....this time, it won't get to the framework.

A Must: Get a good thick bead of caulking under the flange.

Also, make sure that you put about 4" wide strips of the water and ice shield over the flange edges. Make sure that you overlap them appropriately (Like Roof Shigles overlap). If you are still not sure about how to re-install the window or you replace it with a new window....
You can check a major "window brand" website for step-by-step installation instructions. 

All in all, it's not a difficult repair. Again - Just be sure about the condition of that existing window. Otherwise, for a new window: take your rough opening measurements to a store and order a new window. If you do this, make sure that you order it as a "New Construction" window. Do not order it as a 'replacement' window....or you will get one without the flanges that keep it water and weather tight.


----------



## davo420 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

The holes are the weep holes (slots). I think that is what you are referring to.

I'm not sure how to determine if the window is fine.

The flanges seem straight. Two of the corners of the flanges are snapped (from the nails during install), but I think I could hang it again without issue.

Think I need a new one?

Thanks again!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If you are planning on staying in your house:
I would go ahead and check the cost of purchasing a new window. 
If you want to stay on a budget, then try and use the one you have.

My concern would be the overall condition of the window and it's age. Also, if the flanges are warped or get damaged when the window is removed - that would cause the window to seat over the exterior sheathing improperly. And that would cause leaks.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you check the seal/gasket that is around the outside of the lower window section? 
Most of the time they can be changed. (inexpensive)
It may be worn or damaged and allow water to leak past.
The picture that has the yellow ladder in it has the window partly open. The seal/gasket can be seen in this picture from the outside with the black/gray color near to top and bottom of the window. If you remove the lower section of the window, you should see the seal/gasket. It should go around the entire window.


----------



## DaveH (Jun 5, 2006)

From the looks of the overall installation I would still check out all the windows in your house.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Does the roof above this window have gutters?
Is the gutter properly collecting the rain water?
Is the gutter full of leaves?
You may have water spilling down from the gutter/roof and into the window. (?)


----------



## davo420 (Feb 9, 2006)

redline said:


> Does the roof above this window have gutters?
> Is the gutter properly collecting the rain water?
> Is the gutter full of leaves?
> You may have water spilling down from the gutter/roof and into the window. (?)


There is a gutter. Flows great. House is only 7 years old, so none of the trees are big enough to get leaves on the roof.

Window seems to be in good shape, in general.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

To test for leaks at the window, have some one spray a mist of water onto the closed window and have another person stand inside to see if there are any leaks. Spray just the window area and not where you have removed the wood claps/trim.

If not, then clean the channels, prime and paint the wood sill and keep an eye on it for any further indicates.


There should be some weep holes that allows any water to drain to the outside. I cannot see any in the pictures.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

redline said:


> To test for leaks at the window, have some one spray a mist of water onto the closed window and have another person stand inside to see if there are any leaks. Spray just the window area and not where you have removed the wood claps/trim.
> 
> If not, then clean the channels, prime and paint the wood sill and keep an eye on it for any further indicates.
> 
> ...


 
Redline,

The window we are talking about is a sealed vinyl window, there is no wood sill, and there shouldn't be weep holes in it either (The sill is canted at an angle to allow water to run off).


----------



## stuccoman (Sep 5, 2006)

By flashing your windows this way and installing backer rod and sealant as per most window mfgrs. specs it should solve the problems.


http://www.badstucco.com/repair2.html

http://www.badstucco.com/properflash/properflash.html


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

The square hole in the sill leads to the weeps holes, one is visible on the right of the third picture. If water makes it past the bottom sashes weather stripping, in goes down the hole and exits through the front weep holes. The product is designed to leak and then drain.


----------

